# BBQ Competition Question



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

What are the greens used at the bottom of the styrofoam container that the meat is delivered to the judges called? Ive seen people use it in cook offs for presentation points. Is it Romaine lettuce?? where can i buy ?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

some cookoffs don't allow anything but meat in the tray - be sure to read the rules. You don't want to be DQ'd for putting greenery in there if they don't allow it.

if you can - here's some suggestions:
green or red leaf lettuce, not romaine - romaine outer leaves are tough, leathery and not very attractive.

purple or green kale would also look nice.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

*This Is What Im Looking For*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that looks like parsley.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

parsley


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

x3 on the parsley. You might look into kale.


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

That is the classic "putting green" presentation. It involves cutting romaine into rings widthwise about 3/4 of an inch thick. Take the rings and wedge them into the bottom of the box so that all area is covered with compact romaine rings. You them weave and stuff parsley into the rings that are wedged into the bottom of the box. Look to spend 45 minutes to an hour per box until you get the hang of it. Even then it still takes about 30 mins. My advice would be to research and find a step by step with some pictures, then buy a few bottles of wine and have some women do it for you. Girlfriends, wives, random drunk bbq cookoff slags, whoever you can find. The wine usually seals the deal and gets them. It is well worth your money to not have to put the boxes together, it is a pain in the ***.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

NicklesOSU said:


> That is the classic "putting green" presentation. It involves cutting romaine into rings widthwise about 3/4 of an inch thick. Take the rings and wedge them into the bottom of the box so that all area is covered with compact romaine rings. You them weave and stuff parsley into the rings that are wedged into the bottom of the box. Look to spend 45 minutes to an hour per box until you get the hang of it. Even then it still takes about 30 mins. My advice would be to research and find a step by step with some pictures, then buy a few bottles of wine and have some women do it for you. Girlfriends, wives, random drunk bbq cookoff slags, whoever you can find. The wine usually seals the deal and gets them. It is well worth your money to not have to put the boxes together, it is a pain in the ***.


This is very discouraging....thanx for the info tho:smile:


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

I did not mean to get you down. It does suck, but it is one of those necessary evils involved in comp presentation


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

None of the cookoffs we have done has allowed that. Do they do it at the HLS&R Cookoff?


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> None of the cookoffs we have done has allowed that. Do they do it at the HLS&R Cookoff?


Nope. Can't do it there either.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

yeah most around houston dont allow it. Just a to go container with a piece of foil in it that they issue to the team.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks nice though!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Remember not to use something that will effect the flavor of the meat, parsley can put off flavors, its an herb, lettuce is popular because it is almost neutral in flavor, good luck


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

We almost got DQ'd one time for a scratch on the brisket container. They brought us another container, they transferred the ticket on the bottom and all was well. Even some of the old beer joint cookoffs didn't allow anything but meat. Not even foil.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Gulf coast and metro go Texan as well as kcbbq do not allow any garnish. Mostly gabbq association allow it.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, most of the cook-offs and associations don't allow it and have specific rules against it in writing.

If your comp does allow it, I suggest using Kale instead of Romain.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

None of the Texas sanctioning bodies allow garnishing containers for their main meat entries but I have seen it allowed in the open categories..The putting greens is mostly a KCBS or Kansas City bbq society type of thing..good luck


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Angler2407 said:


> None of the cookoffs we have done has allowed that. Do they do it at the HLS&R Cookoff?


===================================================

Zero is allowed at HLS&R occkoff, AS IT SHOLD BE! You want salad, go to Luby's. Looks like something at one of the Yankee cook off's.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*greens leaves*



bigbob said:


> View attachment 303875


the green stuff you picture is called parsley, and is use mostly to present main course.
You can go to HEB/Kroger/Randalls and see how their meats are laid out with this around them


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah its just another way of notifying judges which is your entry. Most cookoffs dont allow it. Like somewone said if your want that get a salad.

Charlie


----------

